# First grow Heavyweight Fruit Punch



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2014)

Starting my first grow. Just wanted to start this journal, and get any feedback I can over the next few months. Any help is appreciated. I'll be posting on here hopefully a couple times a week, and maybe just updating once a week. As for my grow:

4 Heavyweight Fruit Punch feminized seeds from Herbies
Roots Organic Soil + EWC, perlite, and garden lime
Nutes: Earth Juice lineup - Grow, Bloom, Microblast, Meta-K, Catalyst, Hi-Brix, Cal/Mag, pH up and down. Also have some Hygrozyme.
3x3 Gorilla grow tent
6" Hydrofarm 400cfm fan (exhaust)
3 amp variac for the fan control
6" 225cfm inline duct fan (induction)
6"x16" Phresh filter
Yieldmaster II AC hood
Solis Tek 600w ballast
Ushio 600w HiLux Gro MH and HPS bulbs

Dropped the seeds into water on 3/12. Placed them in the soil mix in solo cups on 3/13. Today they all popped through the soil. Currently have a 100w cfl on top of them until they strengthen some. Just some misting a couple times a day to keep the soil moist. I'll give a decent water in a couple days. I'll be transplanting into 1 gallon pots, and finishing off in 5 gallon smart pots (generic). 

Some pics of the setup (sorry for the head tilt requirement) and new girls! Enjoy.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2014)

Update:
Everything is good so far. One girl is in the lead and has been since germination. Two are doing just fine, and there is a runt. The runt has been slow at everything so far. Still misting the top soil a couple times a day. I'm not sure when to give a solid watering, but I'll just keep an eye on them. I'm also not sure the average time of transplanting. I know at least a few weeks, and I'm debating from going solo cup-1gallon-5 gallon smart pot, or solo cup-5 gallon smart pot. Been reading both sides of that debate with no conclusion to what I will do. Any comments or tips are appreciated. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## aznasasn (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey i am about 4 weeks into my grow w 4 fruit punch and auto skunk auto ak and flower power fruit punch so far has held up well. Curious how yours does since this is my first grow ever. Good luck


----------



## aznasasn (Mar 19, 2014)

One a note about the pots i put , mine in cups to 3 gal to 5 gal eventually they ae loving life in the 3 gal right now.


----------



## aznasasn (Mar 19, 2014)

PS im very new to this so i hope you and i can trade ideas on this grow


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds good! Do you have a journal started? Right now I'm just a little worried about my runt. She sprouted Monday, but has stalled out at about 1.5". She still has the shell. I just did a nice watering since the soil was bone dry an inch down. First grow so I know I'm going to get worried at times. At least the other 3 are doing great. And now I'm wondering when I can start up the MH lamp. I'm currently running it at night to keep the temps above 70. Hope all goes well with your grow!


----------



## aznasasn (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine actually had the seed shell stuck too, but i took some dental picks and plucked the shell off carefuly and within a few hours it was huge difference. Lol about getting worried i find myself waking up throughout the night and checking on them. No journal working off my phone so maybe next time. Its been about 20 days since germination and the tallest of mine is 6" and the shortest is aboit 4" but that ones the biggest about 12" wide very short and leafy. Ill try to find a way to post a pic


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2014)

Just did some reading on stuck shells. I sprayed some water on it to soften it. I'll continue that until it falls off or I do it myself as a last resort. Nice to hear yours are doing well. What medium and lighting are you using? Definitely throw some pics up here. I now find myself looking at journals to see progress so I know I'm on track. Just more of the excitement/worrying I guess.


----------



## aznasasn (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah but not much out there on this strain that i could find. I have at least 3 different phenos easy to distiguish ill try to find a way to upload pics once i get my laptop from work. I am using 40% foxfarm of 40% foxfarm hf and 20% extra perlite, have a 400 watt mh with 2 130 watt cfls and a 2 foot 4 lamp t5 but i have a total of 10 plants going right now. 20/4 cycle and just gave it flora nova grow nutes today 1ml per gallon ph water at 6.5 before adding nutes and a organic tea from thelocal shop here, all in 3 gallon pots already. And inside a 4' x 4' x 6' grow tent. Temps aroind 79 -82 woth fan on all time waiting for my 4" inline venech carbon charcoal fan filter combo be here next week. But i read 3 gallons should be big enough but im seeing that it will need at least 5 gallon just by initial growth.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2014)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/795381-heavyweights-fruit-punch-my-first-6.html
That's a link to the only journal I have found on the strain. Not a soil grow, but it's impressive. [/FONT]


----------



## Figgy (Mar 21, 2014)

Update: 7 days since germination

3 of the 4 are healthy and moving along. The one that had trouble with releasing the seed does not look all that good. I was able to remove half the shell yesterday and the other half just a few minutes ago. I'm hoping she can pull through, but there's a little brown /black on the first two leaves in there. Everything is still curled up, but maybe she'll open up overnight. If anyone has an idea of helping things along with it please let me know. The good watering I did 2 days ago is still holding up. I'll probable have to water again tomorrow. Here's some updated pics, and y'all have a good one.


----------



## CunMuffin (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks really good i like your room setup Sadly mine is cluttered cause i have limited space to put things and very little room to climb in so i cant exatly put walls up or anything. Keep updates I'd like to see them from now to harvest.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 22, 2014)

I was originally thinking of weekly updates, but 2 might be good since there's no real journal from seed to harvest in soil on this strain. I'm giving the sickly one a few more days before I remove her. She's made zero progress in 5 days, and even though I removed the rest of the seed shell last night it still looks bad. I love the setup. Perfect for the guest room closet, but the wife didn't like the price tag! I'm not the one to dip my toe in the water. I just cannonball straight in . And if anyone has tips for saving a seedling that is really struggling from not dropping the shell let me know . Her death clock has started.


----------



## aznasasn (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey bud sucks about the sick plant. When i had to pluck the seed off mine the seedling was pale with a brown spot went to my local hydro shop and they have me a organic tea to give my lil guy and within a few hours complete 180. Other than that good luck.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 22, 2014)

Aznasasn, that's exactly what this one looks like. I'm curious as to what was in the tea. Thanks for the tip. Hopefully the google will come up with something.


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 22, 2014)

Twice, I've had seeds do this and they were really puny, once, it grew up and was fine, the other, took off and kicked ass, was my best plant. Sometimes, these weeds surprise you


----------



## aznasasn (Mar 22, 2014)

^ had the same experience w mine its doing awesome now, huge ill be at a tournament all day for my son but ill tell you whats in the tea when i get back.


----------



## aznasasn (Mar 22, 2014)

Alright tea ingredients are vague to say the least since the local hydro shop bottles this themselves but here goes, natural soil bacteria and fungi (impregnated and encapsulated) sea and earth plants, botanicals and nutracueticals, sugar cane molasses, a proprietary chelating delivery system, proteins, amino acids, and coral calcium. I gave them 1 tsp per gal and few hours later she was turning green and strong and bountiful right now


----------



## Figgy (Mar 22, 2014)

Update: 8 days since germination

The second set of leaves came through today on the 3 healthy ones. Had to do another good watering on them as well. Just playing the waiting game on the one that had the stuck shell. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks aznasasn. I'm currently brewing up some Earth Juice grow, catalyst, and microblast. I'm going to give a light feeding tomorrow if I see no improvement or any regression. Hopefully she'll pull through.


----------



## Kermit42069 (Mar 24, 2014)

Subbed! I'm excited to watch this grow progress! I'm in my first grow as well! 

Sent from my Event using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## applejohnny (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi. I'll be following your journal closely. I'm doing my first (serious) grow and using Heavyweight Fruit Punch from Herbies also under 400w MH/HPS in a 3'x3' space. You are a few days ahead of me.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2014)

I fed the struggling seedling some nutes this morning. 1ml/gallon EJ grow, microblast, and catalyst. It didn't need more water, but it regressed a little since last night so I went ahead and did it. If she dies I'll still have 3 plants under 600w so I should still do well. 2nd set of leaves are progressing nicely. Temps staying 69-76 and humidity 43-50. I will be placing them under the MH lamp when the next set of leaves come in.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2014)

Update: 10 days since germination

Went ahead and dropped the hood down, turned on the MH, removed the CFL, cranked on all the fans, and I'm watching the temp rise. Holding lower 80's so it's looking good. I can see the 3rd set of leaves barley poking up. The baby of the group is stalled out. Kinda bummed since it's my first grow, but it is what it is. The next few days will be interesting with all the extra light now. Also, switching to 18/6 lighting schedule. Later.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 27, 2014)

Update: 13 days since germination

Added the humidifier to the tent. RH was down to 30 and temps hanging at 82. RH now at 45 and temps 76-78. Plants are growing steady. 3rd set of leaves are starting to take off. The light is now about 18" from the top of the plants. The sick one has 3 days until I pull her. That would make 14 days with zero improvement. I did cut one of the pre-leaves off that was dead and stuck to the one that is still mostly green, but I have no confidence she makes it. Some pics...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 28, 2014)

Update: 14 days since germination

There's some root growth coming out the drainage holes of the solo cups. First transplant should be coming up within 1.5 weeks.

Edit: Putting my nose close to the leaves I get a great dank smell. Guess these will get pretty strong smelling, especially during flowering.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 30, 2014)

Pics @ day 16.


----------



## RoRoGro (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice work. I am germinating 4 Heavyweight Fruit Punch fems from Herbies right now. It's nice to have someone ahead of my schedule so I can learn with you. Your plants look great and I wish you the best of luck. I am going to Scrog 4 if all goes according to plan. I can't wait to see how your journal turns out.


----------



## lemonogkush (Apr 1, 2014)

Well a couple things I'd change would be since you don't have a larger grow rotation and space is not an issue, Id just drop the seeds in a shot glass of distilled water and when the tap root pops out put the seed right into a 5 gallon pot. This is the way I have been doing it and I never had one seed that did not pop and putting right into the 5 gallon pot will be less stress than transplanting. Also the seedling that is stunted does not need nutes , there is enough nutes in the soil for months without adding anything ,just need patience and keep it simple . I got a week or so before my Fruit Punch is ready to chop and it appears it maybe my most potent grow yet. Iam in a 4x4 w/600W. In a few months from now you will be very happy.


----------



## lemonogkush (Apr 1, 2014)

one other thing you might want to consider is toping them , I normally top and use lst but I did not want to stress them so they won't hermie on me , so they stretched and the top main stem shot up higher than the sides , like a xmas tree. My next batch I will LST and top.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks RoRo. So far everything is running smooth. Lemon, I already pulled the runt. She was completely stalled out for 14 days at that point. I waited too long to pull off the seed shell on her. Lesson learned so it's all good. I'm definitely going to top these. I'll be transplanting probably this Sunday. I'm going to top after the transplant on the 4th node. Right now they are just super short and compact. I've had very little stretch, much less than I was executing with this 600w MH. Basically node on top of node, but I am only at 18 days. Lemon, toss some pics up. I would love to see how they're doing at 1 week out from chop.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 7, 2014)

Update: 19/23 days since germination.

Transplanted them into 1G pots. Didn't take pics of root growth , but it was almost perfect timing. Excellent growth without any binding in the solo cups.

At day 22 I gave them their first feed of 1.5 tsp/gallon of Grow, Microblast, and Catalyst. The 5th leaf set is coming up, and overall growth is speeding up.

Pics won't load for some reason. Hope this changes soon so I can put something up here.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 7, 2014)

First pic is a couple hours after transplant at 19 days. Second is the day after the first feeding at 23 days.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 8, 2014)

Update: 25 days since germination.

Topped all the girls! Hopefully I got the right spot. They've been doing great so far . I'm brewing up some EJ Grow, Microblast, Catalyst, and I added a little cal/mag and Meta K to get a full nute feeding after this topping. Some pics...

Edit: Not sure why my pics are coming out magnified when clicking on the thumbs.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 9, 2014)

Girls look good today. The largest has a very slight overall droop, but a watering/feeding was due today so I'm hoping it's either solved by the feeding or chalking it up to the topping since she had the largest chunk cut off.

Speaking of feeding - My Earth Juice brewing isn't raising the ph at all. It sits at a constant 3.9 after 48 hours with an air stone. I added some EJ natural ph up (sodium bicarbonate) and brought it up to 6.5. I know people say don't worry about ph of an organic grow, but with it sitting so low I didn't want to continue to have the soil ph drop. Any tips or insight on the ph not rising?

One other has some yellowing on the bottom first two leaves. They started a very slight yellowing a week ago, but the rest of her has and does look great so I'm not worried. 

Other than that I'm just chugging along. It feels like I'm watching the minute hand on a clock go 'round n 'round due to my non stop anticipation of this first grow.


----------



## weedislife (Apr 9, 2014)

This is my third time growing first two times grew good weed but bad yeild so this time I changed everything I am trying a mainline grow hoping to increase yeild your plants are looking great

weed


----------



## Figgy (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Weed. I picked a strain that was said to be easy to grow and have good yields. Also went with good strong lighting. 200w/plant will hopefully put me around the 1/2lb mark. That's what I'm hoping for. 

I also have some blueberry crisp (blueberry x light of jah) (R), strawberry blue (F), Hawaiian skunk haze (R), one more fruit punch (F), and 10 more random freebie seeds for future grows.


----------



## weedislife (Apr 9, 2014)

Ive had a few people on here tell me I should be able to produce 14 oz on just two plants under 400w hps in a 2×4×7 tent if I mainline my plants so I have one that has been toped and shaped once and one almost ready to be topped

weed


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2014)

I only grow for myself so I'm not shooting for astronomical weights, just enough to carry me through until the next harvest. Once I'm good on some starting weight I will probably try a scrog. 1 plant in the 3x3. 

Next grow will be the blueberry crisp from AMS. That will be a learning experience on sexing. I'm thinking the 3rd grow will be my experimental grow with a scrog.


----------



## weedislife (Apr 10, 2014)

I only grow for myself also I just smoke alot

weed


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like I FIM'd 2 of the plants , and the smaller got a proper top. Carry on...


----------



## Figgy (Apr 14, 2014)

Update: 32 days since germination.

New growth after topping is good and strong. I see a little root growth poking out the drain holes (1gallon pots). Everything is smooth so far. Not sure how the topping and FIMing actually went now as far as number of tops go. Pics...


----------



## Figgy (Apr 15, 2014)

So I fed the plants last night, and tonight the soil was dry and plants were droopy from being under watered. Is it common to have them drink up this much water in 24 hours? They were just transplanted 14 days ago into the 1 gallon pots. Does this mean it's time for their final transplant? I was going to do it this Sunday originally, but if I need to I can do it tomorrow.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 16, 2014)

Day 34 height pic. These Fruit Punch are damn bushy!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 17, 2014)

Day 35: Transplant to 5 gallon fabric pot.

Added some mycorrhizae to the roots and fed EJ grow, microblast, catalyst, and cal/mag.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 20, 2014)

Day 38:

Noticed preflowers today. I'm not sure if they've been there a day or two, but they are on all 3 girls. Growth still steady. The topping is starting to be more noticeable now with the two tops growing leaves and stretching a little. Gave them an ewc tea yesterday and they seem to be loving it. I'm excited to see the growth now that they're in the new pots.


----------



## applejohnny (Apr 22, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Looks like I FIM'd 2 of the plants


Fuck you missed when you tried to top them 

Thanks for keeping this journal updated. Your plants look awesome ! I'm also growing heavyweight fruit punch. Mine germinated well but did really poorly initially in the (cheap) potting soil I used - almost dying as seedlings. After I worked out what the problem was, I transplanted them into good soil. They're resilient because they recovered amazingly well, but are now probably a couple of weeks behind yours. At 6 nodes, I topped them above the 2nd node. Will be interesting to see how they recover and grow. 

For sativa, they seem very bushy with wide leaves to me. (from their website...)

*Heavyweight Fruit Punch Feminised Seeds Specs*
*GENETICS:* Skunk x Haze x Northern Lights
*TYPE: *mostly sativa
*CBD: *1.2%
*THC: *22%
*FLOWERING TIME: *8 weeks
*HARVEST: *55 days indoors/outdoor end of September 
*HEIGHT: *100-160cm
*INDOOR YIELD: *600+ gr/m2
*OUTDOOR YIELD: *up to 1000g per plant
*Heavyweight Fruit Punch Feminised Seeds Info*
Fruit Punch is fast becoming a legend around the globe; this quickly flowering sativa dominant plant produces both big yields and the sweetest of smokes. The high is uplifting and creative; perfect for social occasions, daytime toking and pain relief without couch lock. Fruit Punch is a breeze to grow and a great choice for beginners. Commercial growers also love this plant for its rapid and trouble free reliability, producing big crops time and time again. Once you’ve tasted the Punch, you’ll be sure to come back for more.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> Fuck you missed when you tried to top them
> 
> Thanks for keeping this journal updated. Your plants look awesome ! I'm also growing heavyweight fruit punch. Mine germinated well but did really poorly initially in the (cheap) potting soil I used - almost dying as seedlings. After I worked out what the problem was, I transplanted them into good soil. They're resilient because they recovered amazingly well, but are now probably a couple of weeks behind yours. At 6 nodes, I topped them above the 2nd node. Will be interesting to see how they recover and grow.
> 
> ...


It actually turned out that I topped 2, and possibly my slow grower too. She always been lagging, so I'm not 100% sure what she is doing. 
Mine are also very bushy still. They have started more of a vertical growth trend since going into the 5 gallon fabric pots though. Not sure if it's the pots or timed genetics.
The one thing I'm really wanting to know is how the stretch is on this strain. I know everyone says 2-3x, but I just wish there was more info to determine the best time for me to flip to 12/12 to maximize my tent height. I'll probably be switching in 1.5-2 weeks to stay on a schedule I'm trying to keep of an early July harvest.
Keep stopping by as I'm keeping this journal going till the end.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2014)

Day 40 pic:
 
Temps staying 77-81, RH at 60%. Doing really well so far. Girls are 10, 11, and 12" tall now.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 23, 2014)

Did some light pruning last night. Trimmed off any leaves that we're laying on the soil, some inner leaves that we're really shaded, and then some of the really small growth that ends up as popcorn. You couldn't tell from the girls this morning I did anything to them. Here what I pruned and after shots. Doesn't look like much but it's noticeable in person.


----------



## RoRoGro (Apr 23, 2014)

Everything is looking great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks RoRoGRo! These Fruit Punch are some pretty tough bitches. I'm going to give them a good feeding here in a few then watch them grow . I'll be flipping to 12/12 here soon (1.5 weeks max). I'm trying to give these tops a chance to get some strong growth before the flip, though I know they'll stretch quickly once turned.


----------



## applejohnny (Apr 24, 2014)

The longer you wait the bigger the harvest.... but I'm so keen to see how it smokes also !


----------



## DonScroggin (Apr 24, 2014)

Man..those are pretty! Watching the remainder of this grow. Can't wait to see what they do in flower!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 24, 2014)

Applyjohnny, I'm waiting as long as I can, but Giggles26 recommended flipping soon due to light penetration from the 600 so that's the advice I'm following. They should all be beasts as long as I can keep the work up! And I will definitely be doing a smoke report after a good cure.

Thanks Don. I'll be pic whoring with the best of them during flowering as I'm stupid pumped with this being my first grow! Gotta show off a little if I can.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 24, 2014)

These things have officially taken off! Got about 2" vertical growth in 36 hours. The tallest is 16-17" now, so the flip will happen tomorrow! Light schedule will go from 7:15pm-1:15pm to 8pm-8am. Here's some pics of them in there last veg light cycle. 

Edit: 43 days from seed to the flip.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 1 of flowering


----------



## GrowTree'sBlowTree's (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks GrowTree! Stay tuned for the stretch and more.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 27, 2014)

So I got a little heat stress going on after the first day of the HPS being about 12" from the tops. Pretty good canoeing on the top leaves. Had to raise the hood to almost 2' above them to get the radiant heat down. 

I also have to go buy a dehumidifier as the fabric pots are raising the humidity about 20%. Sitting at a constant 55% with all the fans going during lights off.

I noticed that 2 or 3 leaves are showing signs if possible overferting. I upped the Grow on the last feeding and I think that may have done it. I'm going to give about 1 gallon/pot of water tonight, let that sit for 30 mins, then finish off with a little feeding of the brew I have so I don't waste all of it. 

Other than that the girls look good.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 5 flower:

Plants growing a steady 1"/day since flipping. This 3x3 tent will be completely packed in a couple weeks. Definitely going to be doing a SCROG in there from the next grow on. I have an EWC tea brewing, and just watching them do their thing. Pics... I'll post some non-HPS pics next week (staycation!).


----------



## Figgy (May 2, 2014)

Day 8 flower:

The stretch continues. Now at 20, 22, and 25 inches. The smaller of the 3 has now passed the one that was in the middle on size. I'm doing ewc tea and feeding every other day now. These fabric pots really help dry out the soil and add to the humidity of the tent. I'll be out of town tomorrow and back on Monday so we'll have some non-HPS lighting pics of them then. I'll also have a 50 pint dehumidifier for the room with me when I get back to help control this RH. Pics...


----------



## Figgy (May 7, 2014)

Day 13 flower:

Went out of town for 4 days and the girls were dry. Had some decent under watering symptoms. Fed an ewc tea and they are doing great again! The tallest is now at 32". She's going to be a beast. Kinda wish I had more grows under my belt b/c I would have cloned her. Flowers started forming around Sunday/Monday. So we're looking at a 10-11 day time frame for flower development once changed to 12/12. Other than that, I do have what I think is a small cal/mag deficiency, but I think that was due to how dry they were after 4 days. Here's some pics of the big girl, flowers, and the others in the tent.


----------



## Figgy (May 10, 2014)

Day 16 flower:

Still stretching, but it seems to have slowed down some. I built some little wood stands to get the canopy pretty even between all 3 girls. Buds are slowly growing and looking good. I'm still rotating EWC tea and feedings every other day. Pic...


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 10, 2014)

There looking good.keep these updates coming

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Imoore2680. Will do on the updates.


----------



## Figgy (May 12, 2014)

Got a little claw going from what appears to be some high N in the 2 smaller plants. I'm assuming that's from the stretch slowing down. I'll be adjusting the nutes to fix that. I'm guessing these Fruit Punch will stretch between 2-2.5x once flipped as my large girl is right at 40" this morning. Not much else going on other than being patient.


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

Was thinking of germin my fruit punch is it worth it or should I try the marleys cheese

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (May 12, 2014)

Imoore2680, I'm very impressed so far with these Fruit Punch. Given this is my first grow I chose to run these first as they were claimed, and I would agree, that they are easy to grow. The yield is supposed to be good as well, and at almost 3 weeks flower it looks like they should be. *edit: I'll update tomorrow night with some good pics of these flowers. They are starting to really look nice!

You might want to choose based off the claimed flowering times. The other HWFP grows I've read up on were around 55-60 days I think. That MC days 8-11 weeks, so you could be looking at a long flower cycle.

I do really love the HWFP genetics of Haze, Skunk, and NL. Nothing against the MC though. If you can run one or multiple of both I would probably try that if you're on the fence. You can also pop some MCs and see how my run finishes out before trying the FP.

My goal is to have a sativa strong hybrid and an indica strong hybrid on hand at all times. Next run is Blueberry Crisp. I'll probably follow that with my last HWFP and a WOS Strawberry Blue. Probably going to pick up some DNA Holy Grail Kush and some kind of Jack Herer cross after those. I've been strain research whoring for a couple weeks now, and have a lengthy list for future grows!


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

Yours look good I have always been a swing for the fence type of person so hwfp it is. How's the scent smell like fruit or skunk

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (May 12, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Yours look good I have always been a swing for the fence type of person so hwfp it is. How's the scent smell like fruit or skunk
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Nice! Right now the tent just has that generic dank smell, but tonight the flowers seemed to smell skunky. This is one trait I'm interested to see come out, and will definitely update on.


----------



## Figgy (May 13, 2014)

Still stretching...I have about another 8-10" I can raise my hood until it comes in contact with the filter, so these better be done soon. The largest is now over 41" so my calling the stretch slowing was probably me just not recognizing it as much since the tent is pretty full. Looks like trichomes have started up on the leaves from the pics. Buds are slowly growing, and everything is still running smooth. Yesterday's feeding had an added handful of EWC to the EJ brew so tomorrow's watering will consist of water, hi-brix, and some hygrozyme. And here are the pics...


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 13, 2014)

That's funny cause stoners think alike I was gonna ask u how tall it got and how long u veg

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (May 13, 2014)

Vegged for 43 days from seed until the tallest was 18". She's always been the leader of the pack. What was funny was the runt of the three is the one in the back right which since flipping to 12/12 has skyrocketed! The first week and a half of flowering I felt like if I checked in every couple hours she had grown. I really just love the structure of the big girl though. She was the one I really missed out on cloning. I'll get some non-HPS pics maybe this weekend.


----------



## daesonn (May 13, 2014)

nice grow man. similar to mine but i'm goin led with 2 different plants instead of 3 of the same. From the looks of your pics I probably should do 3 plants and flower sooner next time lol.


----------



## Figgy (May 13, 2014)

deasonn, thanks! What wattage led, size grow area, strains, and how long did you veg? I originally tried to germ 4 seeds, but one didn't make it. I'm glad, b/c I would have been pissed doing the waterings/feedings. I already have to slide the front one over to get to the rears. With four I would have had to pull one out every watering/feeding. SCROG will be the way to go from now on in this 3x3 tent. There's just not enough room in there.


----------



## lemonogkush (May 14, 2014)

Well I've been curing my HW Fruit Punch for about a month now and the smell has changed.. I keep them with the 62% packs in Ball jars .. The smell is very Lemony...almost like a leamonhead candy. I have 2 other strains that smell more fruity than this. It has more of a Lemon smell than my Lemon OG Kush which is weird and I never had a strain that was soo much like a lemon. It didn't have a lemon smell until it cured.. I like it. I haven't smoked it yet but I will later this week , from the smell it should be killer.


----------



## Figgy (May 14, 2014)

Lemon, thanks for chiming in here with that info. I've been trying to get more info like this and how it smokes. Make sure to stop back in with a smoke report when you can. If you want to post any pics here please do. I try to update this journal a bunch so anyone with future grows of this have some decent info. Thanks again.


----------



## Figgy (May 14, 2014)

Just got some pics done w/o the hps on. I'll edit those in here in a few. I turned off the fans, and there is a great citrus smell! I definitely see how these will cure to a lemony scent. I really think these will turn out fantastic!


----------



## Figgy (May 14, 2014)

Update: Day 20 flower

Just some pics without the HPS on, and some as it was starting up.


----------



## Figgy (May 16, 2014)

Day 22 flower pics.


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 17, 2014)

Damn those are looking good

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## applejohnny (May 18, 2014)

I'm really impressed by your grow and journal so far. And very useful to me since I'm wondering when to start to flower my 3 heavyweight fruit punch plants. (about 1 ft tall now after doing uncle ben's topping technique). 

What is your estimation of how much your plants will increase in height during flowering ? I have read from 1.5x for indica and up to 3x for sativa. Reading back, you seemed to flip them at 18". Can I ask how tall they are now and how tall you think they might grow ? Thanks.


----------



## Figgy (May 18, 2014)

They stopped stretching right at 3 weeks to the day. The tallest is now 43.75". So right under 2.5x.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## highspeed6 (May 18, 2014)

yo I recently got some fruit punch beans and im very happy with what im seeing at the moment, I have 4 plants all together 2 heavy weights fruit punch and 2 Hawaiian skunk haze, all 4 have just finished up week 4 of flower.. the fruit punch to me seem to be flowering faster than the Hawaiian skunk haze but this Is my first time growing so im new and don't know what to really expect, im using a 4 bulb t5 pioneer jr lighting set with 6500 k spectrum, I know Iv heard your sposed to use 27k but what the hell, anyway I came across this thread and figured id help bring it back to life! iv posted some pics of my ladies.. that being said, I know they have done a whle lot of stretching because they are over 5 feet tall! I vegged them under 2 23w cfl's each.. so each plant had 2 23 watters from seed for about 7 weeks, before putting them into flower.. im thinking I might have vegged a little to long under the 23 watters.. they are just starting to get frosty, im giddy as shit lol, if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to drop a note..
oh yea,i have them in 5 gallon pots, with fox farms ocean forest (only fox farm soil around), and have been using nutes as well, "big bloom" for flowering.
anyone know about how much I can expect to yield from these plants? I read somewhere that a guy using my same lighting got 2 ounces??
thanks to all who respond and stay lifted!


----------



## highspeed6 (May 18, 2014)

im also starting a new grow, I just popped 1 strawberry blue, 2 golden tigers, 1 cotton candy, and 1 more fruit punch, but like I said in my last post I think im gonna veg them a lot shorter than last time. all my beans came form herbies , the pics in my last post are about a week old, my ladies will have finished up week 5 of flower on Wednesday.


----------



## Figgy (May 18, 2014)

highspeed6 said:


> yo I recently got some fruit punch beans and im very happy with what im seeing at the moment, I have 4 plants all together 2 heavy weights fruit punch and 2 Hawaiian skunk haze, all 4 have just finished up week 4 of flower.. the fruit punch to me seem to be flowering faster than the Hawaiian skunk haze but this Is my first time growing so im new and don't know what to really expect, im using a 4 bulb t5 pioneer jr lighting set with 6500 k spectrum, I know Iv heard your sposed to use 27k but what the hell, anyway I came across this thread and figured id help bring it back to life! iv posted some pics of my ladies.. that being said, I know they have done a whle lot of stretching because they are over 5 feet tall! I vegged them under 2 23w cfl's each.. so each plant had 2 23 waters from seed for about 7 weeks, before putting them into flower.. im thinking I might have vegged a little to long under the 23 waters.. they are just starting to get frosty, im giddy as shit lol, if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to drop a note..
> oh yea,i have them in 5 gallon pots, with fox farms ocean forest (only fox farm soil around), and have been using nutes as well, "big bloom" for flowering.
> anyone know about how much I can expect to yield from these plants? I read somewhere that a guy using my same lighting got 2 ounces??
> thanks to all who respond and stay lifted!


I've been updating my journal a couple times a week here, so it's definitely not dead.

Good to see yours are doing well. Mine are pretty much trouble free and on autopilot now in week 4. I'm hoping to pull at least 6oz dry, which I think is possible. That big girl in the back left I'm being optimistic and hoping for 3 off of her. Good luck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## highspeed6 (May 18, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I've been updating my journal a couple times a week here, so it's definitely not dead.
> 
> Good to see yours are doing well. Mine are pretty much trouble free and on autopilot now in week 4. I'm hoping to pull at least 6oz dry, which I think is possible. That big girl in the back left I'm being optimistic and hoping for 3 off of her. Good luck with the rest of your grow.


ah yea sorry I meant the other forum was dead.. my lights are 200 w t5, id be really happy if I got 3 oz with using only that amount of lighting.. I see you have a 600w hps, you should def get a nice yield off your grow. how long did you veg for figgy?


----------



## highspeed6 (May 18, 2014)

mine also did some stretching once put into flower and finally stop around the end of week 3.


----------



## Figgy (May 18, 2014)

Vegged 43 days from seed. I got the whole journal since March in here if you want to run through it. I didn't do exact feeding amounts, but the overall feel for the grow hopefully comes through.


----------



## applejohnny (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for that. I'm planning to flip them at 2ft (if I can remain patient). Here's a pic at 1ft high..They were topped above the 2nd node and are now starting to show preflowers. 400w MH (with magnetic ballast as you can see from the stripes)


----------



## Figgy (May 19, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> Thanks for that. I'm planning to flip them at 2ft (if I can remain patient). Here's a pic at 1ft high..They were topped above the 2nd node and are now starting to show preflowers. 400w MH (with magnetic ballast as you can see from the stripes)


Looking good. Flipping at 2ft is going to give you some trees for sure!


----------



## highspeed6 (May 19, 2014)

yea I think vegging about 2ft tall is a good rule of thumb for decent sized plants, I vegged mine for 6 1/2 weeks and they got so tall after flipping that I have to use sticks to keep my tallest lady standing up!


----------



## highspeed6 (May 19, 2014)

figgy your lady is looking nice, I see multiple bud sites that will prolly fill in and give you some nice colas!  I was looking on herbies website and it says 8 weeks for flowering time, but iv heard that you should harvest when the trichomes are just right, I don't have a scope to see the trichomes up close so I figure ill just harvest at the 8 week mark or maybe 8 1/2 weeks in.


----------



## Figgy (May 19, 2014)

I'm picking up a scope for sure. All 3 are within maybe 1.5 weeks of each other. I'm going to wait until the largest one has maybe 20% amber trichs, then harvest everything at once. If everything stays within 1.5 weeks of each other there will be some difference between each 3, and I can hopefully get a good idea of how I will like the last seed I have of this.

Right now there are going to be 6 main colas, but there are another 20 or so bud sites that are just below those. They get great light now, but I'm not sure how they will come out in the end.


----------



## highspeed6 (May 19, 2014)

yea my best bet is to aquire a scope too. as for harvesting everything at the same time, that should be fine with your main colas but the lower bud sites (pop corn bud) you might want to wait and see if they are ready, im noticing that my colas are frosty already and are more developed than my lower bud sites


----------



## Figgy (May 19, 2014)

Top bud sites will always be more developed unless you have good side lighting. I can always make more hash with popcorn!


----------



## Figgy (May 20, 2014)

Day 26 flower:

All 3 have been shedding lower leaves for about a week. Looks like fans that haven't been receiving much light at the bottom and middle. Lots of frost coming through now. It's more noticeable every day. Other than that just being patient. Pics:


----------



## applejohnny (May 21, 2014)

Figgy, I'm looking forward to the day when we can compare smoke reports....


----------



## Figgy (May 21, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> Figgy, I'm looking forward to the day when we can compare smoke reports....


Absolutely! It's tough watching these grow at what seems like a slow pace. July can't get here fast enough.


----------



## highspeed6 (May 21, 2014)

update~ heavy weights fruit punch~ Herbies
my ladies are now in week 6 of flower , so far they stretched atleast 1 ft. (after i flip 12/12) before maxing out on growth around 3 week mark. week 3-4 was mainly just bud development, week 5 the plants got frosty and buds are connecting, forming nice colas.
ill post pics tomorrow.
growing with t5 pioneer jr 216 watt for 20,000 lumens.
fox farm soil & nutes.

even though im using t5 lights im curious to see how all of our harvest compare too! figgy using 600 watt, apple 400 watt, me 216 watt. lol its safe to say ill have the smallest yield.


----------



## applejohnny (May 21, 2014)

It's not just about yield but yield vs time, and factoring in electricity costs and how maintenance intensive the garden is also. What I find interesting about Figgy's grow is how much faster the plants seem to grow in hydro vs soil - or perhaps it's the difference between 600w vs 400w. It's just difficult to be patient on the first grow - it's going to take me about 5 months from seed to harvest in the end. Anyhow, it's not a race and I hope we can all learn from each other.


----------



## Figgy (May 21, 2014)

It's good to have as much info on the strain as we can. And I knew hydro grow much faster and larger than soil. I just want the best smoke, and I hear that's in soil. 

An update on the grow: Buds are really starting to grow. There was noticeable growth overnight. I'll be upping the feed next time to help with the this growth. 

I think I have fungus gnats. Found and killed a couple small black gnat things. Put a top layer of sand and some sticky traps (Vaseline on yellow plastic sheets) out. I think Im going to top the pots off with perlite as well. Hopefully that will keep them in check. 

Smoked some of this. Was really wanting just to see how immature bud smokes as this is the first time doing it. Got lit. Tasted and smoked like garbage, but that was expected. At almost 4 weeks though, it did the job. Really excited to smoke this cured, 
and have another strain going.


----------



## highspeed6 (May 22, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> It's not just about yield but yield vs time, and factoring in electricity costs and how maintenance intensive the garden is also. What I find interesting about Figgy's grow is how much faster the plants seem to grow in hydro vs soil - or perhaps it's the difference between 600w vs 400w. It's just difficult to be patient on the first grow - it's going to take me about 5 months from seed to harvest in the end. Anyhow, it's not a race and I hope we can all learn from each other.


yea its def not a race, I vegged my plants for 7 weeks before flipping the switch... but at the end of the day yield/quality is what im growing for. I don't have to really worry about my elec bill since im using t5 its not much of a diff. but like I said the yields from us three is interesting to see since everyone always say this and that about different lights and such.. well I just rolled me a fatty and gonna get lifted.. heres some pics of my fruit punch .
oh yea, I had those damn fungus flies flyin around earlier in my grow also figgy and the sand worked great!
I posted a pics of the main cola growth and 1 pic of the whole plant, overall im happy with what im seeing at this point off of a 216 watt t5 lol.
note~ I water about every 3-4 days as needed.. 5 gallon pots


----------



## Figgy (May 23, 2014)

Update: day 29 flower

Got a little nute burn. Just enough to let me know where I am on nutes when feeding. Just did an EWC tea. Everything just moving along slowly. 

So I smoked some of this early to see how immature bud smoked. I also left a small bud out to dry on its own, and smoked that last night. This bud smelled like Fruit Stripes gum when it dried! I wasn't expecting such a strong fruity smell, but I see why they gave it the name. 

And here are day 29 flower pics. Group shot, cola shot, and a bud/frost shot.


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 23, 2014)

No hps Jk still looking good

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (May 23, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> No hps Jk still looking good
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


I wish I could get a decent light in there for pics. The MH was great.


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 24, 2014)

Yea I know I found leds make all pics look good

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## applejohnny (May 25, 2014)

Figgy, hope you don't mind me posting in your thread, but there's not much out there on HWFP and this keeps things in 1 place. Like you, 1 out of 4 seeds I planted never thrived. So my plan of filling the 3x3 space with 4 plants changed. Now I'm doing a bit of LST to try and get a good coverage in my grow area, keep the canopy even and get some greenery into the sweetspot of the light. Plants still in veg - about 1ft tall after tying down but going to flip soon. (pic taken through sunglasses).





Learning a lot first grow. Next grow I'm planning on changing the orientation of the light and SCROGing.


----------



## Figgy (May 26, 2014)

All good Apple! That was the purpose of this journal. I'm glad I'm down to 3 plants now. It's damn crowded in there now. 

I'm currently dealing with the Earth Juice not being able to handle the N requirements. I'm loosing fan leaves along stems, and some of the main fans are starting to yellow. I'm adding extra EJ Grow to try and stop it. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## capt_nodd (May 26, 2014)

hey figgy and apple...great thread...I too am trying the HWFP seeds from herbies. Like apple, I am using 4 T5 4 foot tubes (envirogro). Had reasonable luck with bag seeds over the winter but now with summer in full swing in FL the temps shot up to 90+ (house is ~80 ambient...winter it was ~70) under them...even with 3 80mm pc fans hanging off the lights, 3 120mm pc fans along the bottom of the space and two 6" clip fans just above the light pulling air from the back of the space. With the high temps, I misread the 2 I started in mid march and seriously overwatered them (went straight into 5 gal pots). Finally gave up after 2 months with only 4 leaf sets and 4 in height. Actually got a small portable AC Started these 2 on may 16 and they popped out may 19. today (may 26) they are a little over 1" tall and second set is well under way. From figgys early pics it looks like I am on track.  I am also using Sunshine Rainforest soil and canna terra nutes. Sunshine says on site to start feeding regimen within 14 days...so yesterday I gave them 50ppm nutes with the RO water I am using (ppm=3). Later this week I will kick that up to ~150ppm per canna grow schedule.

Thanks for the info guys...it is comforting after the expenditures for seeds/AC to see I am again having some success


----------



## Redvenom03 (May 26, 2014)

Hey bud, awesome thread I just read through all 6 pages and had a quick question for you.

How's that 400cfm hydro farm exhaust fan work for the smell now that your into flower? Would you say it completely masks the smell?


----------



## Figgy (May 26, 2014)

Redvenom03 said:


> Hey bud, awesome thread I just read through all 6 pages and had a quick question for you.
> 
> How's that 400cfm hydro farm exhaust fan work for the smell now that your into flower? Would you say it completely masks the smell?


Yeah the 400 is on 24/7 with the Phresh filter and zero smell. It's exhausted into the framework of the home through the ceiling. When the tent is open that's another thing.


----------



## Figgy (May 28, 2014)

lemonogkush said:


> Well I've been curing my HW Fruit Punch for about a month now and the smell has changed.. I keep them with the 62% packs in Ball jars .. The smell is very Lemony...almost like a leamonhead candy. I have 2 other strains that smell more fruity than this. It has more of a Lemon smell than my Lemon OG Kush which is weird and I never had a strain that was soo much like a lemon. It didn't have a lemon smell until it cured.. I like it. I haven't smoked it yet but I will later this week , from the smell it should be killer.


Lemon, how was the smoke?


----------



## Figgy (May 29, 2014)

Update: Day 35 flower

Lots of fan leaves yellowing and falling off. I just fed straight Earth Juice Grow to see if I can get some N in there. Also have a topdress of EWC. The tallest one's pistils have started to change. I'm guessing this is a fast and tall pheno. She looks at least 1-2 weeks further along, but her buds aren't as large. I'm hoping she swells up and keeps growing, but we'll see. Overall they are still doing pretty well. They smell pretty damn skunky with the fans blowing, but have a skunk/citrus smell when fans are off, and have some decent resin production as I get a little sticky when brushing up against them. Trichs are looking really nice when I zoom in on the pics. I definitely won't be needing a scope since the camera zooms in wonderfully. Sony RX-100 camera. Pics...


----------



## Figgy (May 29, 2014)

So I cut off a tiny popcorn bud, and this bitch is purple! I'm not sure if it's due to it being early or what. Can't see it under the hps, but under normal light it's awesome! And this is off the medium sized girl who is in the front pic of the tent the past couple weeks (last pic from above). Check this out...


----------



## drew15a (May 30, 2014)

@Figgy - Great postings. I'm sure this thread took you some good time and I really appreciate that. I am currently 8 days in flowering with the Heavy Weight Fruit Punch Seeds. I will post some pics in a few days of how they looked along the way.


----------



## applejohnny (May 30, 2014)

Looking good Figgy !

I flipped mine today. This is how they looked before the flip.


----------



## Figgy (May 30, 2014)

So I'm having a lot of leaves turn yellow. I have no clue what it is. I think this Earth Juice just can't cut it. Looks kind of like a bad N deficiency. I know people say it's normal, but now I'm seeing the larger leaves surrounding the buds start to turn. I'll be switching to a soilless grow with Jacks Classic nutes next run. Just sucks seeing these kind of stall out and yellow so much.


----------



## highspeed6 (May 30, 2014)

figgy, leaves turning yellow could mean anything, too much heat stress, too many nutes, low nitrogen.. if leaves aren't curling then its prolly not nutes. any pics? would help a lot.


----------



## Figgy (May 30, 2014)

Here are some better pics of one. I'm going to post up in the problem section too.


----------



## applejohnny (May 31, 2014)

They don't look so bad. The real question is what are you going to do ? Personally I wouldn't remove those leaves until they are dead. Difficult to see how they are nutrient deficient since you seem to have been giving them plenty.


----------



## Figgy (May 31, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> They don't look so bad. The real question is what are you going to do ? Personally I wouldn't remove those leaves until they are dead. Difficult to see how they are nutrient deficient since you seem to have been giving them plenty.


I've pretty much done what I can with what I have to correct any N deficiency that I may have. I let the leaves fall off by themselves. They look like a lot of other grows I've seen where people say it's normal, but I've never been on that team. It may just be how they respond to the Earth a juice brand of nutes.


----------



## highspeed6 (May 31, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I've pretty much done what I can with what I have to correct any N deficiency that I may have. I let the leaves fall off by themselves. They look like a lot of other grows I've seen where people say it's normal, but I've never been on that team. It may just be how they respond to the Earth a juice brand of nutes.


yea your ladies look normal and healthy, id say its just a natural occurring process, some of my leaves turned just like yours, so I wouldn't worry about it to much unless more leaves start to turn yellow and die off. I I lost of few leaves towards the bottom of my ladies too, I just waited till they were past the point of no return and then cut them off at the stem.

note: you can look at fan leaf stems and most of the time they turn a purple color if there is a N deficiency!
also when faced with yellowing leaves I always stopped giving nutes and flushed atleast 2 or 3 times with plain water.


----------



## Figgy (May 31, 2014)

highspeed6 said:


> yea your ladies look normal and healthy, id say its just a natural occurring process, some of my leaves turned just like yours, so I wouldn't worry about it to much unless more leaves start to turn yellow and die off. I I lost of few leaves towards the bottom of my ladies too, I just waited till they were past the point of no return and then cut them off at the stem.
> 
> note: you can look at fan leaf stems and most of the time they turn a purple color if there is a N deficiency!
> also when faced with yellowing leaves I always stopped giving nutes and flushed atleast 2 or 3 times with plain water.


The stems of the yellow leaves is purple for sure. I'm just going to stay doing what I have been. Live and learn.


----------



## highspeed6 (Jun 1, 2014)

Figgy said:


> The stems of the yellow leaves is purple for sure. I'm just going to stay doing what I have been. Live and learn.


awww man im sorry to here that, if I were u id just give plain water and let her grow till everything clears up.. remember, at the end of the day its a "weed" its gonna grow!


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm wondering what the pH of the runoff water is. If the soil has become very acidified throughout the grow to less than 5.5 then N uptake might be hampered. 
eg http://www.420magazine.com/forums/indoor-soil-cultivation/114733-ph-nutrient-uptake-charts.html
Just a thought. 

I agree with highspeed. I'd just give plain water at this stage.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been thinking low ph due to earth juice being so low. Ph'd the brew yesterday to 6.2. We'll see how they do over the next 1-1.5 weeks.


----------



## drew15a (Jun 3, 2014)

@ Figgy- Growing Heavyweight- I'm on day 52 and I am noticing some purple develop towards the fan leaves. Maybe its just the nature of the strain?

I did 40 days Veg and now day 12 flowering.. On day 38 they were 6" tall. Its day 52 and they are 22" tall. The stretch I have had as been ridiculous. But I did put mine into Flowering a lot earlier then you did so maybe that's why I have more stretch?


----------



## Figgy (Jun 3, 2014)

drew15a said:


> @ Figgy- Growing Heavyweight- I'm on day 52 and I am noticing some purple develop towards the fan leaves. Maybe its just the nature of the strain?
> 
> I did 40 days Veg and now day 12 flowering.. On day 38 they were 6" tall. Its day 52 and they are 22" tall. The stretch I have had as been ridiculous. But I did put mine into Flowering a lot earlier then you did so maybe that's why I have more stretch?


I am thinking this is just how the EJ nutes are. I pulled them all out the tent, and they look ok. I burnt them again last feeding pretty good though so I hope the water helps out. I checked pH of runoff and it was 7 so not a low pH issue. 

I just watered, and removed the top dressing of EWC as I had a fungus gnat larvae party on top of it as the water piled before it drained through. 

Also, I had to tie up the big girl. She's leaning like a drunk pimp, and I felt like I was going to snap a couple stems as I pulled her out the tent. She's easily almost 2 full weeks ahead of the others. Probably around 50% brown pistils. 

The resin off these is insane! I brush my arm up against them, and I got arm hair that feels like I rubbed tree sap in it. They smell awesome, and buds have some good firmness to them.

Overall I'm still happy with them. I think I just get nervous as this first grow is so new to me. I'm going water again in a couple days, then get back on a feed schedule for the remainder of the grow. I'm going to drop some of the bloom nutes as these are what's burning the girls. A few more weeks and the tall one comes down. Hopefully a couple weeks after that the other two will be ready. Pics on Friday!


----------



## Figgy (Jun 4, 2014)

drew15a, I had purple fan leaf stems most of the time. Started off spotted, then progressed in flowering.


----------



## drew15a (Jun 5, 2014)

It might have been there all along...I wasn't paying attention closely enough to know when it started. The bottom fan leaves stem are completely purple.

Have you trimmed or cleaned up some of your lower leaves? I've heard mixed reviews on whether you should just let some of the leaves die off or trim them off.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 5, 2014)

drew15a said:


> It might have been there all along...I wasn't paying attention closely enough to know when it started. The bottom fan leaves stem are completely purple.
> 
> Have you trimmed or cleaned up some of your lower leaves? I've heard mixed reviews on whether you should just let some of the leaves die off or trim them off.


The leaves that are yellowing now I'm letting fall off by themselves. Seems like all the N is getting pulled out. I had one plant, the biggin', that I trimmed some leaves off of in veg to try it out. So far she has the smallest buds, but she is by far the tallest. I'm not sure if there's any correlation between height and size of buds. She is also a MUCH faster finisher. After all my research I would say that leaving all leaves on is best unless training. I know when I do a SCROG with my other Fruit Punch and a Strawberry Blue I will be trimming everything below the screen. 

I did just do a little flush. I really burnt the shit outta them with my last feeding. I'm also thinking I may have some kind of lockout. I'm going to go easy on the nutes from here on out.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 6, 2014)

Update: Day 43 flower

Girls are recovering from a small flush due to some bad nute burn. I'm still not sure if the yellowing is the natural life cycle with the EJ nutes, or a lockout. I have a 3/4 strength brew going now that will be fed probably Sunday. Buds are still slowly fattening up on the smaller two. The larger in the back right of the group shots is the one who will finish early. Her buds have just been maturing not really getting larger the past 1-1.5 weeks. Hopefully the flush will allow these to continue to grow. The tent smells like sweet skunk, and the entire downstairs smells wonderful after about 2 minutes of it being open. The smallest is the one in the back left who has the largest colas and fattest buds. Front is the middle girl who is coming along great. Here are some pics...


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 6, 2014)

wow they are looking good - it's a marathon and the end is in sight 

BTW, I checked the stems of my fan leaves - also purple.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 6, 2014)

nice nugs man. don't think of it as lockout necessarily, but more of an imbalance. either way youre looking great, but next time shoot for the 3-1-2, 1-3-2 that the vets recommend and you shouldn't see it. They may just be extremely N hungry, amp it up and see what happens.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 7, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> nice nugs man. don't think of it as lockout necessarily, but more of an imbalance. either way youre looking great, but next time shoot for the 3-1-2, 1-3-2 that the vets recommend and you shouldn't see it. They may just be extremely N hungry, amp it up and see what happens.


Thanks. I'm abandoning the Earth Juice line for my next grow. Thinking about a possible coco or hempy bucket grow with Jack's Classic nutes right now, but that may change.

I upped and gave a good Grow feeding then fed again last feeding along with an ewc top dressing. Just burned the crap out of them. Regardless, I did a small flush, and now have a full EJ brew going to try and finish these off.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 7, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> wow they are looking good - it's a marathon and the end is in sight
> 
> BTW, I checked the stems of my fan leaves - also purple.


Thanks applyjohnny. Yeah, this is a marathon for sure. I have nothing to smoke at the moment, and I swear I can hear these girls taunting me! 

That big one in the back right will be coming down in around 2-3 more weeks I'm guessing. I have no clue on the other two. Those have just started showing some pistils changing to orange.


----------



## Elcaptain06 (Jun 7, 2014)

Man looking great !!! Especially for time in.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 7, 2014)

Elcaptain06 said:


> Man looking great !!! Especially for time in.


Thanks Elcaptain06! First grow here, and a ton of learning. Hoping to just finish off well.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 7, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Thanks. I'm abandoning the Earth Juice line for my next grow. Thinking about a possible coco or hempy bucket grow with Jack's Classic nutes right now, but that may change.
> 
> I upped and gave a good Grow feeding then fed again last feeding along with an ewc top dressing. Just burned the crap out of them. Regardless, I did a small flush, and now have a full EJ brew going to try and finish these off.


Sorry to hear you're having issues with that, either way you're still showing nice colas. I think you'll be happy with hempy+jacks, maybe even Dynagro. I always wished I started with a great simple method like that. If you could get your hands on H&G or Canna those would be very easy and rewarding too. Unfortunately there's a lot of lines out there that just don't work well ever!


----------



## Figgy (Jun 7, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Sorry to hear you're having issues with that, either way you're still showing nice colas. I think you'll be happy with hempy+jacks, maybe even Dynagro. I always wished I started with a great simple method like that. If you could get your hands on H&G or Canna those would be very easy and rewarding too. Unfortunately there's a lot of lines out there that just don't work well ever!


Yeah it sucks b/c I read such good stuff about EJ, and I have well over $100 invested in the whole line up. Nothing beats experience and even more reading though. I'm not disappointed with this grow, but my OCD has showed it's ugly face these last couple weeks.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 8, 2014)

So the oldest girl is starting to foxtail. Thought it might be high temps next to her colas so I whipped up the homemade AC box. 2 frozen milk jugs go inside and provide a cheap AC. I'm going to have it blow directly into the induct fan. I also have never had this much foam on a nute brew! Hopefully this is just what the girls need to finish off well.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 9, 2014)

Day 46 pics of the big girl. Foxtailing pics, and she's getting close


----------



## Figgy (Jun 10, 2014)

So the big girl is coming down VERY soon.


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 10, 2014)

How do the trichomes look ? 7 weeks seems too early.


----------



## capt_nodd (Jun 11, 2014)

My entries in the HWFP marathon. These girls are 23 days old...seeds were dropped in water the 16th of may


----------



## Figgy (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking good capt_nodd! A pic of the girls at day 48 flower.

And the jewelers loupe will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 11, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> How do the trichomes look ? 7 weeks seems too early.


I have some amber starting on some of the sugar leaves. I'm guessing around 1 week. Calyxes have swelled and the last of the newer pistils have started turning.

I also smoked a bud I pulled off checking trichs with my camera. Very intense head high, and I had a mushroom type body buzz. It should be a fantastic smoke once finished! Very excited


----------



## Figgy (Jun 13, 2014)

Jewelers loupe confirms we have some more time. Trichs on buds seems to be around 60-70% cloudy. It's tough and exciting to be this close to harvesting the first one!


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 13, 2014)

Have you read this thread on when to harvest ? Basically trying to get the highest possible percentage of cloudy trichomes. 

What happened with your Nitrogen issues ? I'm now at 2 weeks into 12/12 and adding fertilizer for the first time. 

I'm interested to see how long your HWFP takes since I'm 5 weeks behind you...


----------



## drew15a (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm at 3 weeks into 12/12....also very interested in seeing how long they take. It's supposed to be an 8 week flower period.

@Figgy- you plants are so much thicker than mine. It almost looks like you have 3 plants in one. I only kept mine in harvest for 30 some days. Or it could be that I am using CLFs to grow. I'm very curious as to which factor if not both contribute to that.


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's today's pic - 2wks into 12/12. Sorry about the HPS and magnetic ballast. 2 of the plants have stretched a lot and 1 not so much. Seems like might be 2 different phenotypes. Not set up with a separate veg area otherwise I'd take clones of the front plant I like it so much. I agree with your post #62 - took about 1 1/2wks to transition - at 14 days they are well into flowering now.


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 13, 2014)

drew15a said:


> I'm at 3 weeks into 12/12....also very interested in seeing how long they take. It's supposed to be an 8 week flower period.


Love to see a pic. I think the "supposed" flower period is meaningless.... But I am starting to wish I'd chosen a faster strain for my first grow ... but it will be worth it at harvest. Smell amazing !


----------



## Figgy (Jun 14, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> Have you read this thread on when to harvest ? Basically trying to get the highest possible percentage of cloudy trichomes.
> 
> What happened with your Nitrogen issues ? I'm now at 2 weeks into 12/12 and adding fertilizer for the first time.
> 
> I'm interested to see how long your HWFP takes since I'm 5 weeks behind you...


Yep, read all about harvesting. It will be soon. The N issue has not changed. A majority of the fan leaves are gone. Buds are still growing so it is just how these are with the EJ nutes.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 14, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> Here's today's pic - 2wks into 12/12. Sorry about the HPS and magnetic ballast. 2 of the plants have stretched a lot and 1 not so much. Seems like might be 2 different phenotypes. Not set up with a separate veg area otherwise I'd take clones of the front plant I like it so much. I agree with your post #62 - took about 1 1/2wks to transition - at 14 days they are well into flowering now.


I have the same 2 phenols. The stretchy one is about 2 weeks further along now (much faster finishing), the buds are not as thick, and it is CAKED in trichs! The smaller ones have much thicker buds, almost 2x. I'm expecting a good bit more weight from those two.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 14, 2014)

drew15a said:


> I'm at 3 weeks into 12/12....also very interested in seeing how long they take. It's supposed to be an 8 week flower period.
> 
> @Figgy- you plants are so much thicker than mine. It almost looks like you have 3 plants in one. I only kept mine in harvest for 30 some days. Or it could be that I am using CLFs to grow. I'm very curious as to which factor if not both contribute to that.


Probably the lights, 5 gallon pots, and 43 day veg.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 14, 2014)

Day 51 flower pics.


----------



## kagecog (Jun 15, 2014)

Glad I found this grow journal! Been thinking about doing this strain for a while, this might of just convinced me.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 16, 2014)

kagecog said:


> Glad I found this grow journal! Been thinking about doing this strain for a while, this might of just convinced me.


Seems to be a pretty good strain so far. I don't have any grow experience past this, but this has been a pretty good run. Best of luck if you give it a go.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 19, 2014)

Update: Day 56 flower

So 8 weeks is up. Well, 8 weeks since the turn. Everyone is doing well, and this has been an interesting week. Since this is my first grow I've been all 'kid before Christmas" b/c it's so close. I've been checking trichs daily like a crackhead looking at a rock through a window. Along with that has been a lot of rubbing up on buds, and with that is the sweet sweet smell of growing bud! What has been interesting this week are the different smells each girl. The tallest, and the one closest to harvest smells sweet. The middle girl smells like pure skunk. The smallest one really has no smell. But to the touch she absolutely smells like pine and fuel. I have no clue where this pheno would come from. She has the best structure of all three, and is also right now a very light green. Very pretty, and she stands out. If anyone has a clue as to where this would come from in a haze x skunk x NL mix please let me know.

Looks like the tallest one still has some time. I'm hoping she's ready by the end of next week. She's still pushing a couple new pistils, and the lower buds still have some time to mature. The middle girl is slowly maturing with pistils turning. The middle and smallest one's calyxes started swelling around day 49. The smallest has probably another 3-4 weeks left. I'm still stumped on the pine/fuel smell....

Here's pics. Bottle pic and one beneath are same plant. First is the largest/most mature, second is middle, and last is the smallest (pine/fuel smell). Group shot last


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks really good it's almost time good job

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 19, 2014)

Those buds have really swollen up now. Still seem like plenty of white pistils. So what's happening with the trichomes ? The breeders notes say 8 weeks - but does this include the 1 1/2 wks transition ? Great work ! Almost there...


----------



## Figgy (Jun 20, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> Those buds have really swollen up now. Still seem like plenty of white pistils. So what's happening with the trichomes ? The breeders notes say 8 weeks - but does this include the 1 1/2 wks transition ? Great work ! Almost there...


The buds on the one in the back right of the group shot and first two cola pics have put on weight this past week. You can't see it in the group shot , but there are branches that are bent WAY over on the left of that plant. Had to tie them back up after the pics.

The other two are just starting to swell up. They will have some really thick colas in a few weeks! They have a good amount of time left though.

Trichs on the tall girl are close. Quite a few amber on the sugar leaves, but just some on the bud, and still around 10% clear (on Wednesday). The other two are still mostly clear. 

Heavyweight does say 8 weeks. I'm not sure if that includes the first week of transition. I was showing sex about a week before the flip so I'm not sure if that plays a role in the timing. And it is so damn close to harvesting this one! These days seem like weeks.


----------



## drew15a (Jun 20, 2014)

Here are all my pics from my grow so far. The pics are named with a number then a date. The first number is the how many days I am into the grow. Note that I started flowering day 40.


----------



## drew15a (Jun 20, 2014)

Second set


----------



## Figgy (Jun 20, 2014)

Coming along well Drew!

Just snipped off a tiny piece of bud from one of the colas on the big girl. Looks around 90-95% cloudy, 9-4% clear, 1% amber. I'll check again Sunday.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 20, 2014)

burnt to shit figgy, but fuck it, flush good and youre still going to have some great smoke


----------



## Figgy (Jun 20, 2014)

I burnt the shit out of these weeks ago. They've actually bounced back pretty well. Been putting on steady weight since I did flush them.


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 21, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Looks around 90-95% cloudy, 9-4% clear, 1% amber. I'll check again Sunday.


That looks really close. Perhaps wait until the number of amber starts to become more than the number of clear.. But you have to be happy with 90% cloudy ! Wouldn't be a mistake to harvest now in my unexpert opinion....

Are you going to give them complete darkness for a time before harvest ? Harvest one plant at a time or all at once ? My tentative plan is to harvest the main colas and then give the undergrowth a bit more time....and going to use bubble bags to make hash with all the trim.


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 21, 2014)

drew15a said:


> Second set


Thanks for posting those pics Drew ! My flowers look just like yours did at the same stage. Beautiful white/lemon coloured pistils and an amazing smell. Your plants stretched much more than mine - im running 400w HPS so must be the lights. If I were you I'd try and get more light onto them asap. Looking forward to seeing how they bulk up. Guess we're all going to grow HWFP again ? I'm dying to see how it smokes but I estimate 10 more weeks until I've harvested, dried and cured  Don't know where I'll get the patience. Next grow will be easier...


----------



## drew15a (Jun 21, 2014)

Good suggestion on more light. I was thinking that for awhile...going out for some more lights now!


----------



## Figgy (Jun 21, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> That looks really close. Perhaps wait until the number of amber starts to become more than the number of clear.. But you have to be happy with 90% cloudy ! Wouldn't be a mistake to harvest now in my unexpert opinion....
> 
> Are you going to give them complete darkness for a time before harvest ? Harvest one plant at a time or all at once ? My tentative plan is to harvest the main colas and then give the undergrowth a bit more time....and going to use bubble bags to make hash with all the trim.


I'll check Sunday, and if I see a few more amber and a few less clear I'll be chopping. They'll get chopped right before lights on when I do. I'm still debating a full plant or partial chop. The lower popcorn and small buds probably need another 1-2 weeks.

I'll be running a HWFP and a WOS Strawberry Blue early 2015. Going to SCROG those two.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 21, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I burnt the shit out of these weeks ago. They've actually bounced back pretty well. Been putting on steady weight since I did flush them.


Word, you can definitely tell that the buds are very healthy.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 23, 2014)

Harvest window is officially open Now I just have to decide when to start the chop


----------



## Figgy (Jun 24, 2014)

Top half of the big girl is coming down tonight! Sugar leaf trichs are mostly amber with cloudy, and buds are probably 95+% cloudy with around 3% clear and 2% amber. The bottom half will get another 1-2 weeks.


----------



## drew15a (Jun 24, 2014)

@ Figgy - I am interested to see how you are taking off the top half. Do you literally just cut it at your desired point?

I've heard some people on this forum take a piece of their buds off and "give them a test smoke"; weeks before harvest. Anyone do this? Are you drying it out before smoking I would assume? It would be nice for me since I haven't smoked in a long time and I'm feeling the urge.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 24, 2014)

Update: Day 60 Flower

Harvested the top half of one girl today! I trimmed her up (will do again before the cure). Weight with large stems was 291g. No clue what it would be without. The scissor hash is fucking awesome! Very intense, smooth, and decently clear head high. Buds are a beautiful dark green with lots of dark pistils and covered in trichs. 

I have a dry box I made that I have to use until the tent is available. It hooks up to the intake fan to the tent. I cut off all the bottom buds from the harvested stems which will be smoked while the main stems are drying. Those cut off buds are in a brown paper bag drying as I pull to smoke. Got at least a week or two on the bottom half of this plant, and 2-4 weeks left on the other girls. Pics...


     I


----------



## Figgy (Jun 24, 2014)

drew15a said:


> @ Figgy - I am interested to see how you are taking off the top half. Do you literally just cut it at your desired point?
> 
> I've heard some people on this forum take a piece of their buds off and "give them a test smoke"; weeks before harvest. Anyone do this? Are you drying it out before smoking I would assume? It would be nice for me since I haven't smoked in a long time and I'm feeling the urge.


I cut right above the buds I wanted to keep going. I've been smoking this for about 3 weeks now. Been picking off buds here and there. It is definitely better the longer it sits. Time to smoke some more scissor hash


----------



## Figgy (Jun 28, 2014)

So I really underestimated the weight of this bud. The pic is just of most of the top half that was harvested Tuesday. This is minus around 9g I set aside to dry for smoking while the rest cures. Also minus the maybe 5g pulled off her as she was still flowering. She also has at least another oz.+ left to harvest! I'm going to take a guess and say for all 3 girls I will pull over 10oz.


----------



## drew15a (Jun 28, 2014)

That's awesome dude. Need help consuming that stuff?!

I am hoping for 2 OZ per plant. Although I have no way of eye balling it up and telling on my first grow. My gut says my max is 2...probably less.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 28, 2014)

drew15a said:


> That's awesome dude. Need help consuming that stuff?!
> 
> I am hoping for 2 OZ per plant. Although I have no way of eye balling it up and telling on my first grow. My gut says my max is 2...probably less.


I was thinking 2oz/plant, but I am very pleasantly surprised! Can't wait to see a whole box of jars filled up!


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 28, 2014)

Congratulations - look awesome. No reason you wouldn't get 300g at least from the 600w. My aim is to get 1 ounce per month of grow/drying time. Think I'll get more than that with my 400w.
Btw I recall reading somewhere that plants lose 75% of their wet weight in the drying/curing process. Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 28, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> Congratulations - look awesome. No reason you wouldn't get 300g at least from the 600w. My aim is to get 1 ounce per month of grow/drying time. Think I'll get more than that with my 400w.
> Btw I recall reading somewhere that plants lose 75% of their wet weight in the drying/curing process. Don't know if it's true or not.


I ended up with 25.42% of the weight after drying. So the 25% is a great rounding number. And the other 2 plants will be pushing probably close to 5 oz./plant. The colas are really swelling!


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 29, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> Congratulations - look awesome. No reason you wouldn't get 300g at least from the 600w. My aim is to get 1 ounce per month of grow/drying time. Think I'll get more than that with my 400w.
> Btw I recall reading somewhere that plants lose 75% of their wet weight in the drying/curing process. Don't know if it's true or not.


That's not a rumor is definitely true 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (Jun 29, 2014)

Update: Day 65 flower

Still doing well. Trichs on the bottom half of the partially harvested girl are around 85% cloudy. The skunky one looks to have a couple more weeks, and the haze one around 3 weeks. Colas are really swelling nicely.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 3, 2014)

Bottom half of first plant coming down tonight


----------



## Figgy (Jul 3, 2014)

Update: Day 69 flower

Chopped the bottom half of the first girl. I should do very well with what will be going into jars and to the freezer hash bag. I can't wait to turn all that popcorn bud and sugar leaves into some hash! 

There's lots of room now in the tent. The one in the left in the pic is starting to put on the weight and sag a little. A few more weeks, and what looks like will be over a box of Balls, and my first grow will be finished up.


----------



## applejohnny (Jul 5, 2014)

Here's mine 35 days since 12/12.





Actually I think the 3 plants are quite different phenotypes. The back R plant is maturing fastest. Purple flowers !! L plant stretched the most with the thinnest leaves. The fan leaves of both of these plants are yellowing and dropping. (Not N deficient since I have been feeding them). Seems to be the same as Figgy was experiencing in post #119. The front R plant is much shorter and bushier with wider leaves and thicker colas. She hasn't got any yellow leaves yet.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 6, 2014)

All 3 of mine are different phenos. 1: quick growth, mostly fruity smell, dark green with some deep dark purple in the buds, thinner bud structure, fan leaves all yellowed and died off through flower, and very frosty. 2: Slower growth, medium green color with some red/purple to buds, skunky smell, thick colas, all fan leaves yellowed and died off through flower, very frosty. 3: slowest growth, very light/lime green buds, fuel/pine smell, thick colas, almost all fan leaves died off but she has kept her overall green color the longest, and very frosty.

Harvesting the lower half of the first girl ended up giving me just over another 2 oz. Makes the total for plant one right around 4 oz. in jars and around 1 oz. popcorn bud for hash.


----------



## applejohnny (Jul 7, 2014)

That's a great result with more to come...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm waiting for a smoke report. Can't wait.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 7, 2014)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm waiting for a smoke report. Can't wait.


Still smokes like garbage. Very hard on the throat from the first hit, and tastes very poor. High is a excellent daytime/get shit done head high. Another 2.5 weeks curing and this "report" will have changed. I'll keep ya posted on each plant individually as they are harvested and cured.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 22, 2014)

So the other two girls are taking their sweet time. The skunky one is now tarting to have a sweet smell come on to her, and the fuel/pine smelling one has the best lemon cleaner smell I've ever smelled before! Trichs are mostly cloudy with very few clear and barely any amber on the skunk one. Lemony one is still about 50/50 clear/cloudy. I'm guessing these two have very heavily influenced haze genetics showing with this 12+ weeks of flowering. I'll post some pics tonight.

So far the first plant has been smoking very nicely. After curing for a month the bud hits very smooth, and has a sweet taste. I feel like she's just a normal sativa with a good head high and no couch lock. Overall I'm pleased how she came out. I'm hoping the lemon cleaner pheno really smokes well. The smell is just waaaaay too nice!


----------



## Figgy (Jul 22, 2014)

Pics! So pics 1 and 3 are the sweet skunk smelling one. 2 and 4 are the lemon girl. Then a group shot. I'll post non-HPS pics right before I chop them.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 22, 2014)

Y lime lol

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## Figgy (Jul 22, 2014)

BL lime is my cheap summer beer. Been in the fridge for a while now though. I'm a dark beer guy. Porters and stouts keep me happy.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

Just cut off 2 small buds and it looks like the trichs are ready on the sweet skunk one. She'll be coming down tonight or tomorrow as long as those buds smoke well tonight after work!


----------



## ronaldbozz (Jul 23, 2014)

Been growing HWFP for months. Started about the same time as you. My experience was that it seemed like it took forever to grow. First 4 or so weeks we were very hesitant on this strain. Getting some nice trichs in flowering stage now and everything is starting to smell great, and grow faster. Had to be very patient with this strain IMO, but it appears be getting there. I switched from hydro to soil a few weeks in. Great reference pics on this page


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

ronaldbozz said:


> Been growing HWFP for months. Started about the same time as you. My experience was that it seemed like it took forever to grow. First 4 or so weeks we were very hesitant on this strain. Getting some nice trichs in flowering stage now and everything is starting to smell great, and grow faster. Had to be very patient with this strain IMO, but it appears be getting there. I switched from hydro to soil a few weeks in. Great reference pics on this page


These last 2 girls are taking forever! I believe the first one already chopped was close to what Heavyweight expected these genetics to do. The haze though is really dragging these out.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

Got my head screwed on right for this one . Here she is. The sweet skunky girl. She actually defoliated herself throughout flowering. She's actually around 30-40% amber on the top colas so I will get an idea of a pretty late harvest on these. Also a pic of the last HWFP of my first grow (lemon cleaner girl) all alone in the tent.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 23, 2014)

Look good

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## ronaldbozz (Jul 23, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Got my head screwed on right for this one . Here she is. The sweet skunky girl. She actually defoliated herself throughout flowering. She's actually around 30-40% amber on the top colas so I will get an idea of a pretty late harvest on these. Also a pic of the last HWFP of my first grow (lemon cleaner girl) all alone in the tent.View attachment 3211495View attachment 3211496


So curious about the yield!


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

Not to bad for a rookie! Also have another 35g popcorn for hash.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 24, 2014)

All done! Chopped the last girl. 510g hanging, and I threw a bunch of bud into the hash bag. 265g popcorn and that other bud to be exact. Looks like the total smokable weight should end up just shy of 1lb. (Total for all 3). I have around 8oz wet popcorn/bud for hash. Pic of the tent now  Yesterday 'a harvest on the left, and tonight's on the right.


----------



## walkin (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow man, your plants and harvest are beautiful. Right now I have two heavyweight fruit punch, three female iced grapefruit and one royal queen power flower going and I'm going on the 9th week of flowering and my fruit punch are definitely going to be the last ones finished. I've actually been following your grow for a while because I was of course doing research in what I had growing myself, but I never posted. Now that you're finished though I figured I'd offer my congratulations and say well done, your plants are beautiful. I'm not going to harvest as much from mine as you did though, i have 6 plants under a 400 so my light is spread thinner. I'll post pics within the next 48 hours, because I'm curious as to how much longer you think mine will take. Today(Friday) will be the 61st day of flowering, how long did the plants you just harvested take?


----------



## applejohnny (Jul 25, 2014)

Well done Figgy ! And thanks for keeping such a useful journal. In the last week I've been smoking some popcorn buds I quick dried in the microwave. Got me pretty wasted with a very clean awake cerebral high feeling. Can't wait to hear about your drying and curing and of course smoke report ! btw are you scrogging next grow ? Because I think I will - I like the 400w light but I need a better way of getting more foliage filling the useable light footprint next grow.

Welcome to the thread Walkin. My plants are 8 weeks into 12/12 today so you are a few days ahead of me. Love to see pics of your plants. Do you notice your HWFP to be different phenotypes ? I think Figgy and I have 3 or 4 different phenotypes between our 6 plants - though of course it's only a small sample. But one pheno with purple flowers and stems seems to mature a few weeks faster than the others.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Walkin! Learned a ton, and had a blast with this grow. A couple phenos were found, but so far the there's a sweet smelling, dark green with some purple that comes through in the calyxes, fast flowering pheno that takes around 60-70 days. 

I'm not 100% sure though on these last two. The foxtailing threw me off with so many new pistils. The spots on the buds where I was taking cuttings to check trichs under the microscope were not mature spots so the trichs I saw were immature. I probably could have choppier these last two a week ago if I wanted. I also burnt these pretty bad which I'm sure caused some slow down.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Apple. It was a long 4.5 months, but definitely paid off! The bud keeps getting better the longer it sits, but I will post smoke reports after 2 months cure on all the bud. 

I'm still not sure what I'm doing next grow. I just placed an order yesterday for some Breeders Boutique gear. Picked up 2 packs of fem Dog and one Engineer's Dream. It will come with some good freebies too. I also have some Blueberry Crisp from AMS, one more HWFP, and one WOS Strawberry Blue. I'm doing an indica dominant run so either the Dog, Engineers Dream, or the Blueberry Crisp. No scrog until I run the HWFP and Strawberry Blue which I know will love the training. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 27, 2014)

Plant #2. Super frosty! Smoke report in 2 months.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Figgy (Jul 27, 2014)

Last girl is weighed in!
2 colas from her.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 27, 2014)

Money shot! (-2 jars)


----------



## Figgy (Jul 27, 2014)

So total weight in jars was right at 1lb. with 1/2lb. wet popcorn and bud for hash. I'm fucking stoked! Some of these will be long term storage (2-5 yrs. vacuum sealed). Lots will be enjoyed by the wife and I . Smoke reports will be added here on each plant as the 8 week cure finishes.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 28, 2014)

So here's some final thoughts on Heavyweight's Fruit Punch:

- Good yielding strain. I really did not expect his weight from 3 plants (1lb dry in jars + 1/2lb wet popcorn for hash).
- Bulletproof! I really took little care when it comes to zero light at lights out. I was constantly in the tent during dark periods with a flashlight or garage lamp. I burnt the crap out of these, and they pushed through. Temps were on the high side during flower. Usually around 84-85* with lights on in flower. My airflow is great, but these buds are not super dense so I would say they are probably not super susceptible to mold unless humidity was crazy high, or no moving air was available.
- Great starter strain. I can't imagine a first grow any easier. The only real problems I had were nutes (not going organic again). 
- Great sativa high. So far the high is uplifting, not energetic but you can get stuff done (I can clean, do projects, or yard work and not feel sluggish).
- They love training! I have one seed of these left and will be scrogging it when I grow it out. If you want to top or FIM then start early. I started after the 6th node, but would do after the 2nd next time.
- Average on the nutes. When I pushed the nutes lightly they burnt a little, and when I tried a couple weeks later they really didn't like it!
- They stretch. Mine went 2.5x
- Plants harvested on day 60 (top of plant 1), 69 (bottom if plant 1), 93 (plant 2), and 94 (plant 3).
- Watch for foxtailing. This threw me off with all the new pistils. The last 2 plants could have probably come down around day 80-85 with 5-10% amber trichs.

Overall I am very pleased with how this first grow went! I would highly recommend this strain to anyone just starting to grow, or anyone who wants to enjoy a heavy leaning sativa strain. Smoke reports will be here as soon as possible.


----------



## walkin (Jul 28, 2014)

I've followed your whole thread and the info you provide is really great. This is the ideal thread for someone to check out when they're considering growing a strain or looking for info while growing one. This is the only thread of its kind i found for any of the strains I'm growing. 

Update on my grow:
I harvested the top half of everything I had except the fruit punch because it's at least two weeks behind. I'm gonna post a picture of them, I want you to take a look and tell me what you think


----------



## Figgy (Jul 28, 2014)

walkin said:


> I've followed your whole thread and the info you provide is really great. This is the ideal thread for someone to check out when they're considering growing a strain or looking for info while growing one. This is the only thread of its kind i found for one of the strains I'm growing.
> 
> Update on my grow:
> I harvested the top half of everything I had except the fruit punch because it's at least two weeks behind. I'm gonna post a picture of them, I want you to take a look and tell me what you think


Glad this may have helped Walkin. Post up pics of the Fruit Punch! I'll also help with any questions anyone has about the strain.


----------



## entertainer1224 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm impressed on the weight you pulled, and look forward to seeing your scrog.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 29, 2014)

entertainer1224 said:


> I'm impressed on the weight you pulled, and look forward to seeing your scrog.


Thanks. I was very surprised myself at the total weight. The scrog won't happen for a while.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting this grow. Your awesome, I'm stoked for you. Well done, keep it up. I'm inspired


----------



## Grateful Dad (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks to figgy for the journal. I'm on weak 8 of my fp grow. Like before mentioned I have found 4 pheno similar to what figgy described. Joined just to check out the journal pics as this is my first exp with heavyweight seeds. And found no real info on this strain. Thanks to all the long time members for all the info over the years.


----------



## ronaldbozz (Jul 29, 2014)

That was one of the best grow journals I read. About a month into flowering the stench is intense on this one! And they are very frosty!


----------



## Grateful Dad (Jul 29, 2014)

This is a shot of what I feel to be my NL pheno. She is much shorter than my other three.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 7, 2014)

8g of some amazing hash!


----------



## Figgy (Aug 13, 2014)

Just some pics...


----------



## ronaldbozz (Aug 17, 2014)

Just got done with mine. I had 1 plant and unfortunately it only produced just over an ounce. It was very finicky and took a long time to grow, but the buds are spectacular. The smell is pungent, and the high is superb. The different colors when you crack a bud open are gorgeous! Extremely impressed by your grow.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 22, 2014)

So it turns out my last FP I chopped went full hermie sometime during the last couple weeks. No nanners, but a true hermie. I saw a seed in the jars while burping so I checked further, and there's straight up male pollen sacks hidden in the buds. I broke a bud up and it's straight balls a tiny seeds . Looks like the second plant that came down luckily only has a couple seeds and is still potent. The hermie is straight trash, and will be going to hash. Sucks, but I have 5 Dogs from Breeders Boutique sprouted in solos, and plenty of FP to carry me into next year. A full smoke report will be out on the first FP on Sunday after a full 2 month cure


----------



## entertainer1224 (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the hermie man. Atleast it'll make some pretty bomb hash. And I'm looking forward for the smoke report.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 22, 2014)

entertainer1224 said:


> Sorry to hear about the hermie man. Atleast it'll make some pretty bomb hash. And I'm looking forward for the smoke report.


Yeah it does suck. Especially since this was the one plant that smells absolutely killer! It is hands down the best smelling plant I've ever come across in 15+ years of smoking. Hopefully my last seed of FP will have the scent.


----------



## entertainer1224 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hopefully that last seed works out man. Im gonna have to order some fp. I was out in my garden yesterday and found my bubble gum hermied. What a sad day!!!


----------



## Grateful Dad (Aug 25, 2014)

My first exp with heavyweight seeds. All 5 germed and grew well. Had to toss one due to space. This was a easy strain to work with which is how heavyweight descriped this strain. I had 3 very diff phenos out of the four. None which was a keeper for me. Had 1 plant hermie late in flower. Found 5 or 6 nanners but did not effect the grow. They have just completed a two week cure and have come along nicely in the jars. My overall opinion of the fruit punch was better than I thought not ever hearing of this (breeder) term used far to much these days. I would not discourage anyone from growing this strain but I would not say its a must in any garden. The smell is that of a fruit mix and the yeild was on par with most hybrids these days. Overall not a keeper but deff was not a waste of time. 
I want to thank Figgy for his contribution and all others who posted there fruit punch exp. I also want to thank the cannabis community for working hard to end this war on medicine.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 25, 2014)

Smoke report:
Plant 1 chopped on June 24. Cured for 2 months.

When opening the jar I get some fuel and a skunky smell with a sweet undertone. The bud itself has a light citrus smell mixed with the fuel, and a general dank funk to it. On break up in the grinder there's some skunk, citrus, spice, earth, and some sweet fuel smells.

Glass bowl: The average hit is pretty smooth. I'm generally taking pretty large hits, and though they are rough, I would still consider it smooth. On exhale I get a little of the skunk, but more of just a general dank flavor, nothing special. The first hit is instantly felt in the front of the head. After 3 hits, the high wraps around your head behind the ears. A slight calming to the body settles in after a few minutes. There's a slight euphoria there. The initial hard intensity of the high wears off around an hour, but the high jeeps going for around 2-3 hours.

Bubbler: I rip the bubbler pretty hard. Green hits have a good skunk/dank taste. The harder hits lead to a very intense head high. I find myself forgetting what I was currently thinking, saying, or doing. A very "stupid" high. A little bit if anxiety will settle in, but nothing I consider bad or out of the norm.

Joint: Draws on the unlit joint allow the flavor to come through. Sweet skunk, almost kind of fruity come through. The joint hits incredibly smooth. Not much flavor in the joint after it's lit, but still very enjoyable.

This FP will make you cough. Only small or average hits don't make me cough, but that's just not my smoking style. I would rate this as a 7.5 on the smoothness scale (1 -harsh, 10 - zero harshness). Quality of smoke would be 7. Potency would be 7.5. You will build a tolerance if this is all you have to smoke. It's an easy grow and yields well, but I won't purchase these seeds again. It was a great first grow and learning experience.

I hope this helped some people out there. I enjoyed doing this journal, and wish all you growers the best of everything!

Edit: Added a couple descriptions I left out from my notes.


----------



## applejohnny (Sep 7, 2014)

My experience. Got a good yield and smells amazzinnggg. The high is very cerebral and intense. Especially when you mix in some of the hash...trippy. But I agree about the tolerance. I'm going to let a couple of jars cure for a long time to be brought out on occasion. I didn't have that experience with the hermies, but I got 3 very different phenos. So you don't know what you're going to get when you sprout a seed. But I would play around with these more if I had the set-up. But I've got no plans to grow them again in the near future. Figgy let me know if you find a good strain. I'm growing THC bomb now...


----------



## Figgy (Sep 7, 2014)

applejohnny said:


> My experience. Got a good yield and smells amazzinnggg. The high is very cerebral and intense. Especially when you mix in some of the hash...trippy. But I agree about the tolerance. I'm going to let a couple of jars cure for a long time to be brought out on occasion. I didn't have that experience with the hermies, but I got 3 very different phenos. So you don't know what you're going to get when you sprout a seed. But I would play around with these more if I had the set-up. But I've got no plans to grow them again in the near future. Figgy let me know if you find a good strain. I'm growing THC bomb now...


I'm currently running 4 Breeders Boutique fem Dogs. Switched up to Sunshine Advanced #4, Jacks Citrus FeED, and Protekt. Just a much simpler grow this time. Good luck with the THC Bomb. I bought a bunch of the BB gear when they had their summer sale. I've heard nothing but good things about these guys so Ill be running their strains for my next few grows.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 28, 2014)

Got a few of these seeds popped. Hope I fair as well as you did Figgy.

Cheers


----------



## Figgy (Dec 28, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> Got a few of these seeds popped. Hope I fair as well as you did Figgy.
> 
> Cheers


Good luck! I have my last FP going this round. Here's a link to the new multistrain journal.

http://rollitup.org/t/figgys-growing-engineers-dream-fruit-punch-and-strawberry-blue.853710/#post-11180630


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2016)

I just joined the HWFP Club, myself. Sorry if resurrecting this thread is an annoyance.


----------



## buzzardbreath (May 30, 2016)

I grew some HWFP last season, and I'm growing her again. She's a great one to have around to stay productive; very, very productive if hashed out. I don't have great lights so it's an outside during the day grow, which makes things challenging. Love the grapefruit smell, even as a seedling--addicted to smelling her daily, it's weird.

Olive Drab Green, we need an update.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 30, 2016)

I decided to drop two more HWFP seeds tonight, cool thread.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3695777 View attachment 3695779


Looks nearly identical to mine, except my stretched a bit due to the ridiculous heat outside, especially for June. She's under lights now and is much happier. 

I'm guessing if I had her in the actual ground her roots would've stayed cooler and probably wouldn't have stretched, but unfortunately the world in inhabited with people who frown upon such a beautiful plant growing freely. Tks for the update.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 6, 2016)

Getting ready to transplant, but first out of the cave and into the sunlight for a few hours. A quicks thanks to Figgy for the inspiration.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 6, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> Getting ready to transplant, but first out of the cave and into the sunlight for a few hours. A quicks thanks to Figgy for the inspiration.


It was my first grow, and I learned a ton. Definitely a good starter strain to grow. Best of luck to all growing her.


----------



## indicoxy12 (Jan 26, 2017)

@Figgy I think you let it go too long and it hermied seem like a long time I'm botta chop mine at 66-68 5-10 amber if it was a indica maybe 30 but it's sativa still new myself idk if it helps


----------



## DazeHazy (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the journal Figgy, very helpful. Here are my HWFP at 26 days. My first grow and have 1 sick one out of the 3 that I planted.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 30, 2017)

hwfp bean dos


----------



## DazeHazy (Jul 2, 2017)

buzzardbreath said:


> hwfp bean dos


Wow those colas look pretty good buzzard.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jul 3, 2017)

DazeHazy said:


> Wow those colas look pretty good buzzard.


Thanks, The plant out grew the pot and started having issues. So it easily slid out and into some fressh soil in bigger pot. Doubt it will matter this far in the game...I'll find out.


----------



## blizzybetty (Jan 15, 2018)

Figgy said:


> Update: 7 days since germination
> 
> 3 of the 4 are healthy and moving along. The one that had trouble with releasing the seed does not look all that good. I was able to remove half the shell yesterday and the other half just a few minutes ago. I'm hoping she can pull through, but there's a little brown /black on the first two leaves in there. Everything is still curled up, but maybe she'll open up overnight. If anyone has an idea of helping things along with it please let me know. The good watering I did 2 days ago is still holding up. I'll probable have to water again tomorrow. Here's some updated pics, and y'all have a good one.



One of my fp had that issue. I used tweezers to remove it, and tore off the cotyledons in the process. I'd have tossed it, but I could see the 2 tiny first serrated leaves still on the little stem. I figured, hey, let's see what happens. She was a slow grower, to start, but now she looks just like the other one I'm growing.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 20, 2018)

highspeed6 said:


> update~ heavy weights fruit punch~ Herbies
> my ladies are now in week 6 of flower , so far they stretched atleast 1 ft. (after i flip 12/12) before maxing out on growth around 3 week mark. week 3-4 was mainly just bud development, week 5 the plants got frosty and buds are connecting, forming nice colas.
> ill post pics tomorrow.
> growing with t5 pioneer jr 216 watt for 20,000 lumens.
> ...


are u using coco yet?


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 20, 2018)

Figgy said:


> Here are some better pics of one. I'm going to post up in the problem section too.View attachment 3166592 View attachment 3166593 View attachment 3166594


It's 2018 but this is top shelf grow


----------

